# Wochenendlehrgang in Essen am Baldeneysee



## hechtjogie (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Verein  http://www.fve-online.de/index.html plant einen Wochenendkurs für alle die in der Woche nicht genug Zeit haben bzw. die die Prüfung schnell machen wollen. Ich habe euch mal den ofiziellen Fleyer mit angehangen. Für fragen stehe ich jeder zeit zur verfügung.


----------

